# Libri?



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Ottobre 2007)

Non so se l'avete già fatto un thread così, non me ne vogliate se non mi sono messa a leggere tutte le 70 pagine di discussioni...

ma.. un 3d che parli di libri?

il vostro preferito, quello che vi ha più toccato?

Ad oggi mi ritrovo ad essere una delle poche 25enni ad avere tre tessere per biblioteche (tra l'altro sfornite..sigh)  per scopi che non siano scolastici..
Perchè l'amore per i libri va scomparendo? Quando ero piccina riceverne uno sotto l'albero era una cosa fantastica, il libro era una porta insperata per un mondo ignoto che si estendeva pagine e pagine al di la della copertina...
Lessi il mio primo libro a cinque anni, un Pinocchio versione originale di Collodi..
E il primo romanzo dei miei 7 fu "Il buio oltre la siepe" di Harper Lee..

Perchè non sento mai le persone parlare dei libri...

mi sento sola.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non so se l'avete già fatto un thread così, non me ne vogliate se non mi sono messa a leggere tutte le 70 pagine di discussioni...
> 
> ma.. un 3d che parli di libri?
> 
> ...


Dipende dalle persone che frequenti... anche se la lettura non è certo lo sport nazionale!!


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Ottobre 2007)

*lyllina*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non so se l'avete già fatto un thread così, non me ne vogliate se non mi sono messa a leggere tutte le 70 pagine di discussioni...
> 
> ma.. un 3d che parli di libri?
> 
> ...


 
Dai, racconta  uno dei tuoi preferiti.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Dai, racconta uno dei tuoi preferiti.


 
Fedì: E' vero, gli italiani leggono meno di una volta..

Micio:
Ne ho tanti di libri fantastici da raccontare. Ma uno dei miei preferiti (mi riferisco alle pubblicazioni più recenti) è "Il cacciatore di aquiloni", creato dallo scrittore Khaled Hosseini.
Mi è piaciuto il modo in cui riesce a mescolare il torbido alla purezza dei sentimenti più nascosti dell'animo umano, e il protagonista non è un eroe, ma una persona fallibile dai mille risvolti, in cerca del riscatto per la propria colpa mai espiata e tenuta nascosta per tanti anni..
Lo scrittore riesce ad affrontare una storia terribile con la massima delicatezza, e in alcuni pezzi del libro, dal contrasto delle situazioni nascono dei momenti di poesia pura..
Credo che uscirà presto il film (se già non è uscito ma non ho visto pubblicità), perchè i diritti sono stati acquistati dalla Dreamworks.

A fare da sfondo, c'è l'Afghanistan affrontato da una prospettiva insolita: un paese relativamente sereno (prima del regime talebano), quando "volavano ancora gli aquiloni".

Il suo ultimo libro, "Mille splendidi soli" l'ho divorato in due giorni e devo dire che vale davvero la pena comprarli entrambi.


----------



## MK (10 Ottobre 2007)

Cara perché non si legge? E' faticoso, richiede tempo, solitudine, passione. La lettura mi ha accompagnata in tutta la mia vita, e continua a farlo. Non sempre trovo scrittori che mi appassionano, ogni tanto accade. Dipende dallo stato d'animo. Mi piacciono gli scrittori che parlano della vita di oggi, attenti allo stile ma soprattutto a quello che comunicano. I giallisti, genere minore che però adesso è l'unico a parlare del sociale, Montalban, Izzo, Alicia Gimenez Bartlett, Carofiglio... Poi Lucia  Extebarria e tantissimi altri, per parlare di contemporanei.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Ottobre 2007)

*lillina*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Fedì: E' vero, gli italiani leggono meno di una volta..
> 
> Micio:
> Ne ho tanti di libri fantastici da raccontare. Ma uno dei miei preferiti (mi riferisco alle pubblicazioni più recenti) è "Il cacciatore di aquiloni", creato dallo scrittore Khaled Hosseini.
> ...


 
Buon giorno lillina .


non sei la prima che mi parla di queste due pubblicazioni in termini cosi entusiastici...prima o poi li leggero anche io.

Nel frattempo ho ancora Grossman che giace sul comodino ( un nutrimento  per l'anima , che non è il titolo ), un saggio di pedagogia sulla violenza sui minori, e poi altri duecento che son li' che urlano in attesa che me li fili.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Ottobre 2007)

*mk*

, 





> Carofiglio


.


ne ho letto solo uno di questo signore.mi sfugge ora il titolo.


Mi ha sorpreso. tanto!!!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Ottobre 2007)

MICO e MK: Un libro che vi ha tanto colpite da lasciarvi dentro "il solco"?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

*...*

Mi restano dentro i libri che mi fanno piangere di sorpresa come la vita.
Pennac: la serie di Malussene
Nadine Gordimer: tutti, ma in particolare La figlia di Burger
Ian McEwan: Bambini nel tempo - Cani neri
Doris Lessing: Il diario di Jane Sommer


----------



## MK (10 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> , .
> 
> 
> ne ho letto solo uno di questo signore.mi sfugge ora il titolo.
> ...


Il primo della serie è Testimone inconsapevole, mi ha colpito il punto di vista di un uomo che viene lasciato dalla moglie. Moglie che tradisce, con la quale non c'è più amore, forse. Bello molto bello...


----------



## MK (10 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ian McEwan: Bambini nel tempo - Cani neri


Ho letto Bambini nel tempo mentre ero incinta (certo pure io eh...) e continuo ad averlo in mente come un incubo, tutte le volte che vado al supermercato con mia figlia... (è la storia della sparizione di una bambina di tre anni...). Mai più letto nulla di lui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

*...*

Da giovane avevo una passione per Graham Green
Ora è trascurato credo perché cattolico (un inglese convertito!).
Hanno tratto film soprattutto dalle storie di spionaggio puntando più sulla vicenda che sullo spionaggio degli animi che è la sua particolarità.
Due libri mi avevano colpito ed entrambi sul tradimento, l'amore e il senso di colpa: La fine dell'avventura e Il nocciolo della questione.
Il primo resta uno dei libri che meglio descrive la complessità dei sentimenti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Sì*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ho letto Bambini nel tempo mentre ero incinta (certo pure io eh...) e continuo ad averlo in mente come un incubo, tutte le volte che vado al supermercato con mia figlia... (è la storia della sparizione di una bambina di tre anni...). Mai più letto nulla di lui.


Io avevo letto l'inizio quando mia figlia era piccolissima e ne ero rimasta terrorizzata, poi l'ho letto quando era più grande e lo sviluppo è sorprendente e la conclusione è quel che una donna intende per amore.
Ora è al cinema Espiazione dal suo libro. Sicuramente il film non può rendere ed è stato molto criticato, ma a me è piaciuto molto e i 10 minuti finali di Vanessa Redgrave valgono il biglietto!


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Ottobre 2007)

*lilly*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> MICO e MK: Un libro che vi ha tanto colpite da lasciarvi dentro "il solco"?


 

cara lillina...non mi è facile ricordarli tutti...proviamo dall'autore che in questi ultimi anni ho amato di piu'... tanto, forse anche troppo...è Sandor Marai.

non è la prima volta che ne parlo qui.

l'ho amato cosi tanto che sono persino riuscita a trovare attraverso il web una pazza che era uscita di testa piu' di me per lui.

e l'ho conosciuta attraverso un commento che entrambe avevavmo fatto di una pagina in particolare di romanzo...."le Braci", il primo che l'adephi ha pubblicato.

Avevamo descritto di noi stesse, mentre ci accingevamo a leggere le ultime pagine, descrivendo le stesse emozioni, i pensieri e persino i gesti!!!! che avevamo compiuto entrambe prima di arrivare all'ultima pagina.

meraviglia e potenza del web.

ci siamo messe in contatto.

E lei cosi carinamente, mi ha inviato tutte le foto di un viaggio che avrei voluto fare anche io, sulle orme di questo Uomo, ..,,morto suicida dopo aver mandato una lettera alla polizia.

vorrei che la mia vita fosse lunga il doppio solo per poter rileggere quello che ho già letto.

Sono gelossima di quei momenti. assolutamente insostituibili..è come se le le tue percezioni si allargassero, come se tu stessa , all'interno di te stessa, diventassi il contenitore unico e il piu' importante.Insomma, è un nutrimento necessario. Cosi vivo la lettura.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Ottobre 2007)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Il primo della serie è Testimone inconsapevole, mi ha colpito il punto di vista di un uomo che viene lasciato dalla moglie. Moglie che tradisce, con la quale non c'è più amore, forse. Bello molto bello...


 
brava, proprio questo!


e come è scritto..pur non essendo la sua attività principale...


----------



## MK (10 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> brava, proprio questo!
> 
> 
> e come è scritto..pur non essendo la sua attività principale...


Concordo assolutamente. Mai letta Alicia Gimenez Bartlett? Adoro il personaggio dei suoi libri, Pedra Delicado...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Ottobre 2007)

*mk*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concordo assolutamente. Mai letta Alicia Gimenez Bartlett? Adoro il personaggio dei suoi libri, Pedra Delicado...


 
No, dici che si deve fare eh?


----------



## MK (10 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> No, dici che si deve fare eh?


Assolutissimamente, credo ti piacerà. La pubblica Sellerio.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Ottobre 2007)

*ok mk..*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Assolutissimamente, credo ti piacerà. La pubblica Sellerio.


 
ne ho letto proprio prima sul giornale una recensione 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 perfect.


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Ottobre 2007)

Ho una passione enorme per Pratolini.
E poi Tolkien ed Eco!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (10 Ottobre 2007)

consiglio a tutti Michel Houllebecq. Un Dio in terra della scrittura.
Il suo le "Particelle Elementari" spacca.

Sullo stesso filone cinico e contemporaneo (ma meno brillante dal profilo narrativo), Frederick Beigbeder "26.900 Lire".

Kisses.


----------



## @lex (10 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Non so se l'avete già fatto un thread così, non me ne vogliate se non mi sono messa a leggere tutte le 70 pagine di discussioni...
> 
> ma.. un 3d che parli di libri?
> 
> ...


noooooooooooooooooooooooo
lo giuro, il mio libro preferito è Pinocchio (sono da ricovero?)


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Ottobre 2007)

*già*



> Insonne di Seattle ha detto:
> 
> 
> > consiglio a tutti Michel Houllebecq. Un Dio in terra della scrittura.
> ...


----------



## Nobody (11 Ottobre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> consiglio a tutti *Michel Houllebecq*. Un Dio in terra della scrittura.
> Il suo le "Particelle Elementari" spacca.
> 
> Sullo stesso filone cinico e contemporaneo (ma meno brillante dal profilo narrativo), Frederick Beigbeder "26.900 Lire".
> ...


"Estensione del dominio della lotta", "Piattoforma", "Le possibilità di un'isola"...da leggere tutti, lui è un grande. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il migliore suo per me però resta "Le particelle elementari"


----------



## Lettrice (11 Ottobre 2007)

Sto leggendo "Mal di Pietre" di Milena Agus...


----------



## Nobody (11 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sto leggendo "Mal di Pietre" di Milena Agus...


Beddu!


----------



## Lettrice (11 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beddu!


Molti c'avevo la lagrima ieri sera quando parlava di Casteddu


----------



## Nobody (11 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Molti c'avevo la lagrima ieri sera quando parlava di Casteddu


ehhhh...lo so, quando stavo troppo tempo lontano dall'isola...nostalgia.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Ottobre 2007)

*iena e mm*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Molti c'avevo la lagrima ieri sera quando parlava di Casteddu


poveredda ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	







Buon giorno Particelle porcole!

Buon giorno a tutti.


----------



## Nobody (11 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> poveredda ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


molto porcole.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ciao miciotta


----------



## Lettrice (11 Ottobre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> molto porcole..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se non ricordo male tu c'hai la laurea in fisica porcistica


----------



## Nobody (11 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male tu c'hai la laurea in fisica porcistica


...per quello amo "le particelle elementari"


----------



## La Lupa (11 Ottobre 2007)

*Ah!*

Che poca voglia di scrivere...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... i libri, i cari libri!

Cosa dici cara?
Quello che più ha colpito?

Quando si parla di libri poi mi perdo, non so decidere, li confondo, li mischio insieme, vorrei rileggerli tutti... è sempre tutto un bailamme colorato...

Però sul "più colpito" so rispondere; 1984.

Attualmente sono in fase di rilettura, di robe che stanno intorno al ventennio fa (mio, non letterario) e nella fattispecie, ora sono sulle novelle di Maupassant.
Che da ragazzina ho letto febbrilmente perchè, essendo egli nato il mio stesso giorno, volevo spiargli la morte...

Ma poi ho capito che io ero più furba e soprattutto, grazie a dio, la sifilide l'abbiamo debellata.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Parlate parlate, parlate di libri.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' il mio argomento preferito.


----------



## Iris (11 Ottobre 2007)

EH sì...bell'argomento. 
Neanche io saprei dire qual è il libro che mi ha colpito di più. Ho letto talmente tanto. Ho più letto che giocato da bambina...e mi sono anche innamorata di alcuni personaggi letterari da adolescente. Mi immaginavi il Giuliano di Sthendal...volevo un uomo così...
Da ragazzina leggevo il classici...Balzac ad esempio è geniale...meglio di un terapeuta.

Ne parlavo con Marco giorni fa...il libro che mi ha segnato di più...forse "La coscienza di Zeno". Perchè ero solo diciottenne, e a quell'età certe letture segnano.
Poi all'università ho cominciato a leggere i saggi storici...di tutti i tipi. Ma era l'epoca in cui terminata la fase introspettiva, mi guardavo attorno...e per avere un 'idea politica è necessario conoscere la storia.
Ancora la studio.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Ottobre 2007)

il libro che più di altri mi ha fatto sognare è l'odissea di Omero.
ho iniziato ad innamorarmene in prima media, mentre ci facevano studiare epica.
l'ho letto tutto e sognavo ad occhi aperti ogni singola scena che leggevo...

la stessa sensazione l'ho riavuta leggendo il dottor zivago di pasternak... le distese infinite di neve, il gelo sulle finestre ecc, così minuziosamente descritti...
la bellezza dei sentimenti...

io amo tutti gli scrittori russi. diciamo che oltre a loro salverei -in caso di fine del mondo- solo altri 4 autori.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Ottobre 2007)

Anche io son in fase di rilettura....

Ora ho ripreso in mano Il giovane Holden

Uno di quelli che ricordo più volentieri: L'amore al tempo del colera (sarà che l'ho letto sia in italiano che in spagnolo...e mi è restato dentro!)

Ma anche La casa degli spiriti... e pure Follia...

E poi...i classici...

Ma una classifica è davvero cosa ardua!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'amore al tempo del colera


Come gli ho voluto bene a quel libro!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A tutti i suoi eh, per carità! Ma quello...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Invece di pregio di non aver mai letto nulla della Allende.

E' una fissa.

In realtà, confesso di non amare le autrici. Donne, dico.

L'unica che ho letto con passione e ammirazione è stata la Yourcenar.

Ma lei di donna c'aveva pochino.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'avete mai "visto" *  il suo "I trentatrè nomi di dio"?




*perchè non va letto, va visto


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Ottobre 2007)

*No...x ora!*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Come gli ho voluto bene a quel libro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Segnato!


----------



## La Lupa (11 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Segnato!


E ma... non so come dire... non è un libro eh... sono pochi foglietti pinzati insieme... io lo tengo sul tavolino della mia saletta da relax.
E' più un oggetto che un libro. Tra l'altro in italia è stato edito dopo la sua morte.
Perchè lei l'aveva mandato alla sua amica/traduttrice. Era un cadeau, se non ricordo male.

Ti faccio un esempio (che è il mio preferito):


Ape.



Tutto lì.


----------



## MK (11 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> L'unica che ho letto con passione e ammirazione è stata la Yourcenar.


L'adoro.

ps confesso di avere letto anche la Allende, ma ho un'attenuante, ero incinta. Mia figlia infatti è una sentimentalona...


----------



## Grande82 (11 Ottobre 2007)

Marquez... Cent'anni di solitudine 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e poi...
Rowling... Harry Potter (tutti e non per la trama, ma per la scrittura e la profondità dei personaggi)
Coelho... L'Alchimista
Follet... I pilastri della terra
Benni... Bar Sport (e a seguire)
Il teorema di Fermant
Le affinità elettive
Orgoglio e pregiudizio
Jane Eyre
Iliade

......
tanti... troppi.... 
me ne viene in mente uno al secondo.

L'emozione di un libro nuovo sullo scaffale.
L'odore delle pagine.
Il rumore della pagina che si apre per la sua prima volte sotto le tue dita.
L'emozione di vedere il tomo sul comodino, come un silenzioso compagno di sogni.
L'agonia, lenta e delicata ed eccitante e passionale, fino alle ultime pagine.
La soddisfazione.
La tristezza di doverlo chiudere e posare e salutare i temporanei compagni di viaggio.
E ancora...


----------



## Iris (11 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Come gli ho voluto bene a quel libro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma esistono parecchie scrittrici donne meravigliose. Lasciando perdere la Allende (non la leggo neanche io)...esistono romanzi epistolari del 700 fantastici. Poco conosciute...ma sorprendenti. Parecchie del 900, la Ortese per esempio.
Ultimamente credo che le uniche vere novità vengano da donne.
Non parlo dei best sellers, quelli sono tutti uguali...


----------



## La Lupa (11 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma esistono parecchie scrittrici donne meravigliose. Lasciando perdere la Allende (non la leggo neanche io)...esistono romanzi epistolari del 700 fantastici. Poco conosciute...ma sorprendenti. Parecchie del 900, la Ortese per esempio.
> Ultimamente credo che le uniche vere novità vengano da donne.
> Non parlo dei best sellers, quelli sono tutti uguali...


Io c'ho il pregiudizio, c'ho.
Lo confesso.
Quando ne ho letta qualcuna, Yourcenar a parte, mi hanno annoiato.

La Woolf, per esempio. Ma dai!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Orlando a parte, naturalmente.

C'ho il pregiudizio, non c'è niente da fare...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... o la Austen!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Che palle!!!

Consigliami qualche nome... si sa mai... magari ci provo...


----------



## MK (11 Ottobre 2007)

Le mie le ho consigliate prima. Ma io preferisco donne dirette, che si raccontano molto bene e poche descrizioni pochi dettagli poche menate...
Donne forse poco femminili, mah...


----------



## Iris (11 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io c'ho il pregiudizio, c'ho.
> Lo confesso.
> Quando ne ho letta qualcuna, Yourcenar a parte, mi hanno annoiato.
> 
> ...


Guarda la Ortese.  Non è facile...ma se hai retto la Yourcenar...Poi altri nomi..aspetta che mi vengono... La Maraini "IL buio"...poi fammi pensare...
La Austen non l'ho mai letta neanche io... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  Neanche la Wolf mi piace tanto. E' la letteratura inglese che non mi appassiona. Teatro a parte.


----------



## Iris (11 Ottobre 2007)

La Cutrufelli...pure è interessante.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> L'adoro.
> 
> ps confesso di avere letto anche la Allende, ma ho un'attenuante, ero incinta. Mia figlia infatti è una sentimentalona...


Paula è bellissimo. il suo libro più vero ed intenso.
ricordo ancora come finisce...
le cose veramente importanti della vita, sono tutte straordinariamente semplici.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Paula è bellissimo. il suo libro più vero ed intenso.
> ricordo ancora come finisce...
> le cose veramente importanti della vita, sono tutte straordinariamente semplici.


ho odiato dalla prima all'ultima riga.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Ottobre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ho odiato dalla prima all'ultima riga.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Ottobre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> L'adoro.
> 
> ps confesso di avere letto anche la Allende, ma ho un'attenuante, ero incinta. Mia figlia infatti è una sentimentalona...


E io no?!?!?


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (11 Ottobre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> il libro che più di altri mi ha fatto sognare è l'odissea di Omero.
> ho iniziato ad innamorarmene in prima media, mentre ci facevano studiare epica.
> l'ho letto tutto e sognavo ad occhi aperti ogni singola scena che leggevo...
> 
> ...


 
Anche io Anna, anche io! Pensa che l'odissea me la raccontava mia nonna (che è ignorante, quello sì, ma l'odissea la sapeva) al posto delle fiabe per farmi dormire, la sera.. e il mio episodio preferito era proprio quello di Polifemo, gliel'avrò fatto ripetere un miliardo di volte!

E il dottor Zivago è legato alla prima adolescenza perchè me lo diede una mia vecchia zia, devota a quel libro, per una sua grande delusione inconsolabile d'amore. Lo associo sempre a lei, e quando ne parlava le venivano le lacrime, anche se la storia non è la mia preferita è il modo in cui ne parlava che mi ha spinto ad amarlo.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (11 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Come gli ho voluto bene a quel libro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Io invece li ho letti tutti della Allende, prima di Garcia Marquez.. e dopo ho provato con lui, ma niente da fare, non li riesco a digerire. Un'ottica diversa dalla mia, troppo e non riesco a trovarlo appassionante, ma è anche vero che finchè non termini un libro non puoi mai saperlo.

Secondo me l'Allende è una versione un pò più fiabesca e zuccherata di Marquez, sarà per questo che mi risulta più digeribile, ma lo stile mi sembra molto simile..


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (11 Ottobre 2007)

Ho ripreso in mano anche Aldous Huxley "il mondo nuovo" (o il nuovo mondo mica mi ricordo) e mi sono ricordata che era un bel libro, me l'ero scordato, mi sono ricordata anche che mi ero innamorata del protagonista.

E un altro di cui mi ero innamorata era Harry, ne "il lupo della steppa". 

Ho un debole per gli idealisti.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (11 Ottobre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma esistono parecchie scrittrici donne meravigliose. Lasciando perdere la Allende (non la leggo neanche io)...esistono romanzi epistolari del 700 fantastici. Poco conosciute...ma sorprendenti. Parecchie del 900, la Ortese per esempio.
> Ultimamente credo che le uniche vere novità vengano da donne.
> Non parlo dei best sellers, quelli sono tutti uguali...


Personalmente credo che un'autrice di grande talento  dei tempi passati, sia Karen Blixen, mi piace molto il suo stile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche io son in fase di rilettura....
> 
> Ora ho ripreso in mano Il giovane Holden
> 
> ...


L'amore al tempo del colera è ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





x Lupa spiazzati con Il diario di Jane Sommers ...in occasione del nobel ...hai visto in tv che carina Doris Lessing che va a far la spesa e le danno la notizia e dice "Cristo!" ?


----------



## Old Angel (12 Ottobre 2007)

Io amo la fantascienza, mi sono letto tutta la saga Fondazione di Asimov (un mattonazzo) la saga di Dune di Frank Herbert, e na marea di Urania, però sono diventato matto per John Carter di Marte di Edgar Rice Burroughs creatore di Tarzan, romanzo fantascientifico del 1916 che mi ha fatto sognare come un bambino.


----------



## La Lupa (12 Ottobre 2007)

Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Io invece li ho letti tutti della Allende, prima di Garcia Marquez.. e dopo ho provato con lui, ma niente da fare, non li riesco a digerire. Un'ottica diversa dalla mia, troppo e non riesco a trovarlo appassionante, ma è anche vero che finchè non termini un libro non puoi mai saperlo.
> 
> Secondo me l'Allende è una versione un pò più fiabesca e zuccherata di Marquez, sarà per questo che mi risulta più digeribile, ma lo stile mi sembra molto simile..


Non saprei perchè davvero della Allende non ne ho mai aperto uno.

Ma di G.G.M. è proprio il suo essere crudo che mi piace. I colori forti, gli odori, il sangue. I suoi libri sono davvero dei dipinti in tre dimensioni di un mondo che, a me, avvolge completamente. Pur essendo gli argomenti di fondo tutt'altro che soltanto crudi; spesso è l'amore ad essere la trama dei fili colorati che lui ci tesse sopra. Ma... oh... insomma... mi piace, mi piace tanto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Grazie pampine x i suggerimenti sulle scrittici; prendo nota ma non vi prometto niente.


----------



## Iris (12 Ottobre 2007)

GG.Marquez ha influenzato la mia vita. L'ho letto a diciotto anni...e mi ha colpito la sua visione del mondo circolare...il tempo non esiste, non nel senso agostiniano e occidentale, non è una linea retta, ma è un circolo...
I morti si mescolano ai vivi...perche il tempo, lo spazio come noi lo concepiamo non esiste...non è sogno..è realtà.
Poi all'università ho approfondito certi argomenti...e ho capito perchè gli scrittori sudamericani mi piacevano tanto, erano un superamento della nostra concezione occidentale.
E questa visione mi era congeniale....mi spiegava tante cose...era illuminante.
La Ortese è molto "sudamericana"...vi consiglio di leggerla.


----------



## Grande82 (12 Ottobre 2007)

"Dell'amore e altri demoni"....................................................


----------



## Bruja (12 Ottobre 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Non saprei perchè davvero della Allende non ne ho mai aperto uno.


 
Hem, hem... che sia perchè non li ha scritti lei???  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Lei è di quelle scrittrici che danno la traccia, l'idea, poi il "negro" (definizione editoriale di chi scrive per conto terzi) scrive appunto il romanzo... è nota per questo nell'ambiente, come buona parte dei libri di Coelho. 
I sudamericani hanno una tradizione molto radicata di questo modo di "scrivere". Ovvio che Borges e Marquez se li scrivevano in proprio... e si intuisce!!!
Bruja


----------



## sarah (12 Ottobre 2007)

Virginia Woolf, tutto ciò che ha scritto ... la adoro!


----------



## Grande82 (12 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hem, hem... che sia perchè non li ha scritti lei???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## La Lupa (12 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hem, hem... che sia perchè non li ha scritti lei???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evvabbè! Grazie Bru! Hai fatto il paragone, hai fatto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sì, ne avevo sentito parlare... no, però il motivo mio è proprio che è donna. C 'ho la prevenzione, c'ho.
Come ce l'ho anche per i libri che puoi comprare al supermercato.
'un ce la faccio proprio... Ovviamente, Coelho è della partita.


----------



## Bruja (12 Ottobre 2007)

*sarah*



sarah ha detto:


> Virginia Woolf, tutto ciò che ha scritto ... la adoro!


 
In effetti è una scrittrice notevolissima.... perfino teatrale!!!
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (12 Ottobre 2007)

*Lupa*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Evvabbè! Grazie Bru! Hai fatto il paragone, hai fatto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E siccome sono buona.... vi risparmio chi siano gli scrittori che vanno per la maggiore, che siccome presenziano a 365 serate e comparsate diurne l'anno, verrebbe istintivo domandarsi... ma quando li scrivono i libri!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja

p.s. stendiamo un velo pietoso sui premi letterari, decisi a tavolino ed a rotazione, anno per anno, dagli editori e dai distributori!!!!!!


----------



## Old SarahM. (12 Ottobre 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> In effetti è una scrittrice notevolissima.... perfino teatrale!!!
> Bruja


mi piace tantissimo orlando


----------



## @lex (12 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> mi piace tantissimo orlando


e mo chi è st'orlando? va che sono pure geloso oltre che stranamente insistente!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Ottobre 2007)

*Credo*



@lex ha detto:


> e mo chi è st'orlando? va che sono pure geloso oltre che stranamente insistente!


Credo che si riferisse a "Orlando" di Virginia Woolf.


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che si riferisse a "Orlando" di Virginia Woolf.


 
esatto!!


----------



## Old SarahM. (13 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> esatto!!


anche se il romanzo della Woolf che mi sento di consigliare sopra tutti è 'Gita al faro' ... semplicemente meraviglioso


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (13 Ottobre 2007)

SarahM. ha detto:


> anche se il romanzo della Woolf che mi sento di consigliare sopra tutti è 'Gita al faro' ... semplicemente meraviglioso


 
OT: scusami SarahM, ma la foto nell'avatar è tua?


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Ottobre 2007)

*SarahM*



SarahM. ha detto:


> anche se il romanzo della Woolf che mi sento di consigliare sopra tutti è 'Gita al faro' ... semplicemente meraviglioso


 

condivido.


----------



## Iris (15 Ottobre 2007)

Ultimamente ho riletto "E non disse nemmeno una parola " di H. Boll.
Ha molteplici chiavi di lettura...come i libri dei veri grandi autori...ne vale proprio la pena.


----------

